# Ghost Northshore bei Ebay!



## Snap4x (18. September 2011)

Verkaufe mein Ghosty aufgrund einer längeren Pause!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250895269683


----------



## Snap4x (21. September 2011)

Noch sieben Tage!
Wer also ein Freerider mit Edelparts will, sollte zuschlagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

